
Google hired 30 employees to stop locals from stealing its bikes in droves - kaikai
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Google-hired-30-employees-whose-only-job-is-to-12478672.php
======
DrScump
The title is a bit misleading in that the 30 are _contractors_ , not Google
employees.

